# Hi Rose



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi RoseThank you for responding. Yes I get the same, usually in the winter when I come back inside from being out in the cold. I also get hives year around though. I get bad reactions sometimes to mosquitoe bites, maybe cat or dog hair, not sure. I have seen an allergist, but we cannot come up with a solution. I am forever taking antihistamines, and I have been in the hospital twice because I had such a severe reaction. But I know temperature changes can cause them.


----------

